# Condensador microfono guitarra?



## edvasto (Ago 24, 2008)

hola  amigos resulta que mi guitarra (electrica)  tiene  2 condensadores conectados a los potenciometros que van luego a los microfonos uno condensador en cada potenciometro 
ahora  son  condensadores ceramicos uno es 103 y el otro es 4732sobre
100v y ps este segundo no logro encontrarlo 









el problema es
un personaje se los ha cambiado por otros pero la guitarra a quedado con un sonido muy opaco le ha puesto unos similares a este un poco mas grades






entonces me gustaria saber cual podria poner en remplazo de este 4732/100v o cuales serian mas recomendables ponerle para el sonido de los microfonos 

agradesco mucho su ayuda 
saludos[/img]


----------



## Traviato (Ago 24, 2008)

Te sugiero que pongas el condensador original.

¿Por qué motivo los ha cambiado el personaje?

La nomenclatura "103" es conocida y estandard pero la "4732/1004" puede ser cualquier cosa.

Saludos.


----------



## edvasto (Ago 24, 2008)

corrijo!  4732 a 100v  este no lo consigo cual popria poner en remplazo de este ?

pda: lo del personaje me referia a la persona quien cambio los condensadores


----------



## edvasto (Sep 2, 2008)

lo he resuelto poniendo un condensador 473 k y ha quedado funcionando bien.

el antiguo condensador creo que la numeracion era asi:

473 2 /100v  lenteja     creo ! que el 2 equivale a la tolerancia alguien que me quite la duda porfa


----------

